# We should all say hello to Harvey!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey is the moderator of this board and I believe the owner of the site. Back in April, when I first joined (and tried to drum up some enthusiasm from the Amazon crowd...not too successful then) he was very nice and welcoming.

Over the past few months, I have logged on periodically. No messages, no activity. The last message (before today) was back in June, I think.

Imagine how surprised Harvey will be when he gets home from work (or wherever he is). We've set records! I am the first Jr. Member! We have lots of new members! New topics! Lively discussion! And I suspect it will only get better.

So, we should all say hello to Harvey and thank him for letting us camp out on this little corner of the Internet where Kindles are loved and celebrated.

Hi Harvey! Thanks!

Leslie


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Harvey. Thanks!

Now a quwstion (and I did check help first). How do I create an avatar? I am very new to this type of site. Any help appreciated.

Gotta get my kindle!


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Hopefully there will eventually be enough of us that Harvey will have to break out the pepper spray and the hoses. Thanks, Harvey, for the fold-out couch.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello Harvey. It's all Leslie's fault. She said I could come over and it would be OK and everything. I'm sorry I broke the lamp.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

sem said:


> Hi, Harvey. Thanks!
> 
> Now a quwstion (and I did check help first). How do I create an avatar? I am very new to this type of site. Any help appreciated.
> 
> Gotta get my kindle!


Profile --> Forum Profile Information


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

On the off-chance that Harvey has given up on this site, we're all saying hello to empty cyber space. So.. Sup Harv, my man?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> On the off-chance that Harvey has given up on this site, we're all saying hello to empty cyber space. So.. Sup Harv, my man?


Hopefully he hasn't given up! Yoo hoo, Harvey!


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey?


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello Harvey.  It's all Leslie's fault! Teninx and I were just showing the others how to double juggle a lamp and, well, well....she made a face at us and broke our concentration!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Harvy,

Looking forward to some fun on your boards! 

Thanks!


----------



## Scncartist (Oct 28, 2008)

HELLO HARVEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love being able to post pictures. That is what drove me nuts at Amazon. This isn't anyone called Harvey, it is Roger Federer who I saw in Switzerland last month...










A stretch, I realize. I wonder if Roger has a Kindle? (Don't ask the International question!)

L


----------



## luci (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Harvey!
Thank you for the site!!
Luci


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hello Harvey!*


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

[color=navy]Thank you Harvy - I was getting pretty lost on the Amazon site gald you set this up. [/color]


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Harvey  Thanks for this site and thank you Leslie for letting us know about it


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, Harvey!

Oh, jeez, Teninx, who let you in? And you broke something already? Well, you broke it, you bought it.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Khabita. Someone left the door open and in I walked. And who signs a lamp Louis Comfort Tiffany anyway?


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Harvey.  If you're still here, thanks.  If you're not still here, uh, thanks.

Bummer about the lamp, Teninx.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

So this is where everybody went!  Hi, Harvey!

Leslie, Teninx, Khabita, momof4, quickfics and everyone else - I like the new playground!  ... and I was careful to step around the lamp (at least the pile of shards which once was the lamp)


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Harvey. 

Nice to see so many people.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, Harvey!!


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

A lot of people here seem to know each other from the Amazon board. Guess I shouldv'e gotten to know people as well, instead of just lurking.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> A lot of people here seem to know each other from the Amazon board. Guess I shouldv'e gotten to know people as well, instead of just lurking.


Welcome, Kat, believe me, you are among friends!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

*Waves to Harvey*  Hi Harvey!  

Hi Amazon people! (I don't post all that much there and just changed my name there from S. Hansen to Steph H so that's what I am here too....)

Steph


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Harvey, anyone home?


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Harvey!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Kat:New friends will fit right in! The only thing exclusive here is my tinfoil hat. I've only loaned it out once and I had to get it back in time for the elections.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to admit, Teninx, the propeller I added gives it a certain jaunty je ne sais quoi.


----------



## meek84 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Harvey.  I just followed this line of people and ended up here....and I don't anything about any lamp.

~M


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Harvey!!
Thanks for the GREAT site and thanks to Leslie for the invite.  

Linda ( a Kindle addict)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Harvey!  Great boards for all us Kindle addicts.  I hope mine comes tomorrow.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Harvey 

Thanks for such a great website 

Jah


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Let's all say hello to Harvey! I just got a PM from him and he is thrilled with our little community (and is not annoyed with Teninx breaking the lamp in the living room!)

Harvey, thanks for welcoming us...this is a great forum and we are all glad to be here. I think I speak for the collective community when I say that, but everyone is encouraged to add their "hellos" to Harvey.

And Harvey....this is for you...


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Howdy Harvey.  Thanks!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Harvey! 
Thanks so much for KindleBoards. It's nice to have a REAL place to hang out.
Sheryl


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Very good. Harvey, I replaced the lamp with a MightyBrite light and a case of batteries.


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

Is Harvey real?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

GuidedRocketLauncher said:


> Is Harvey real?


He sure is and he's happy to have us all here!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you heard from here and when will he be back?  

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

He was online last night and made me and pidgeon92 moderators. I heard from another long-time member that he's been very busy. Hopefully he'll join us for more conversation when things settle down.

L


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been holding off on saying hi because I didn't think he existed. Now that I know he does, I'd like to say:

*Hi, Harvey!!!*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've gotten a good chuckle out of reading this thread! Thank you all. 

Yes I am a real human being! And I forgive Teninx..!


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a sudden urge to be made a mod.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Sir Sterndale Bennett said:


> He was online last night and made me and pidgeon92 moderators. I heard from another long-time member that he's been very busy. Hopefully he'll join us for more conversation when things settle down.


Congrats on the new title. I am sure you will do a wonderful job.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sir Sterndale Bennett said:


> He was online last night and made me and pidgeon92 moderators. I heard from another long-time member that he's been very busy. Hopefully he'll join us for more conversation when things settle down.
> 
> L


Congratulations to you and Pidgeon92 on being made Moderators! (Don't you have lives? LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

betctru said:


> Congratulations to you and Pidgeon92 on being made Moderators! (Don't you have lives? LOL!)
> 
> Betsy


I used to eat. Sleeping is rapidly becoming a fond memory....LOL

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Harvey Thanks for this site where we can come and talk about how much we love the kindle.


Anne


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Harvey!  Nice place you've got here.  Don't be a stranger!


Kat


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Harvey! Thanks for the forums!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Howdy Harvey! Thanks so much for setting this up. It is soooo much better than the Amazon boards! Thank you Leslie for getting the word out!
Angela


----------



## Margot (Nov 3, 2008)

*Hello, Harvey!*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that I am here, and have been *so warmly greeted*, I am going to un-sticky this thread. Thanks for your messages, everyone! I am so pleased to have you all here. 

- Harvey


----------

